# Alex Ferguson



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

knob!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> knob!


Chewing gum with mouth open=common


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

;D How much whiskey can one guy take. The redness of his beak and his fucking annoying habit of backing his players even if they have shot some fucker...      

Grrrrrr

Pissed Off Toon Fan... Losing to smoggys.... :-/  :'(


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

DOnt start me on our away record - we'd have the premiership sewn up if we could travel, all that work to catch up the mancs and then throw away 3 points like that


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Good to see Woodgate and Titus men of the match. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

I the fuckers had not cancelled the game the first time due to snow  Plus all thier players where unfit we would have had 3 points in the bag. Boro have been fined for this kind of thing before.....

Just think this re-aranged game could cost us the title , a place in the champions leauge , money for finishing 2nd place in the Premier , further injuries prior to a Champions Leauge game next week.

Rant RANT Rant RANT Rant....

We could do with I.C.I. exploding in Boro.....


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

More toon fans on the forum. 

Need somewhere to console ourselves after the other night. Middlesborough of all teams. Bollox!

Still, better the arse than the scum.

Gren

Exiled in Surrey


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> More toon fans on the forum.
> 
> Need somewhere to console ourselves after the other night. Middlesborough of all teams. Bollox!
> 
> ...


Can someone translate? I don't speak Thug.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

I would so love to see the Toons come second this year in front of theat ruddy nosed gits team. And I think they will


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

We saw you crying on the telly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] Come the end of the season , as will Toon fans the Reds will be crying that again they have won nothing..

[smiley=behead.gif] Toon fans are used to winning nothing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> ;D How much whiskey can one guy take. The redness of his beak and his fucking annoying habit of backing his players even if they have shot some fucker


However at least our manager still has some control over his bladder, if not his mouth or his kicking foot :

With his pension book
and his zimmer frame
Bobby Robson's pissed himself again :-*

No offence to any elderly members of the forum


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

He annoys me ... TWAT!


----------

